

Clapper Announces Review Group on Intelligence and Communications Technologies  - cinquemb
http://www.dni.gov/index.php/newsroom/press-releases/191-press-releases-2013/909-dni-clapper-announces-review-group-on-intelligence-and-communications-technologies

======
a3n
"The Review Group will assess whether, in light of advancements in
communications technologies, the United States employs its technical
collection capabilities in a manner that optimally protects our national
security and advances our foreign policy ..."

What was supposed to be a sunlight accounting has already turned into a
funding and power grab.

"... while _appropriately_ accounting for other policy considerations, such as
the risk of unauthorized disclosure and our need to maintain the public
trust."

(Emphasis mine.) These weasels can NOT say a single word without a weasel
adjective. The whole point was supposed to be public trust, and it comes last
and hedged.

Without having seen the appointees or its (foregone?) report, I think it's
setting up to have no muscle at all.

Gag.

~~~
cinquemb
_Without having seen the appointees or its (foregone?) report, I think it 's
setting up to have no muscle at all._

Of course, why do you think they got guy, who they got to lie in front of
congress the first time (no not Roger Clemens, that was more reprehensible
than this of course) to chair this circus?

